# SOF Prospects: Be aware of what you post



## Salt USMC (Nov 20, 2011)

Howdy guys.  A few (probably very few) may remember a post I made a few months ago titled "My brushes with SOF, a tragic tale".  It detailed my previous attempts to join various "cool guy" units and positions in my past 8 years.  Starting with an aborted attempt to join a STA platoon at another battalion and finishing up with my second denial from MARSOC, it chronicled basically everything I had done up until the time of the posting.  During the time period that I posted it, I had a package in for my third attempt at getting a MARSOC support position.  Well, I can tell you now that it bit me in the ass.  Hard.

You see, I didnt just post it here.  I had originally posted a slightly different version on a comedy website which happened to have a military sub-forum.    The tone of the post was somewhat flippant and unprofessional, but at the time I had thought that the forum was not viewable by the public and therefore I was safe.   That proved to be incorrect.  I cleaned it up and changed the wording around when I posted here because I knew that that sort of decorum was the norm.  But really, I was just bitching.  In a strange twist, I was contacted not by an official MARSOC representative, but by an officer whom I had previously served under.  He told me that that particular post was making the rounds in the echelons of MARSOC command, and the general consensus was that they were not happy about it.  One particular Marine put it this way: "This applicant is immature and unprofessional.  He will never be invited to MARSOC."  To this day I am not sure how they got ahold of it, or how they were able to tie it to me, but the fact of the matter is that they did and I lost my third shot at a position and lifestyle that I had wanted for so long.  I was pretty devastated, but I still held out hope that I might make it in since I had not received an official denial notice.  Well, this was around July that I found out about this, and despite having never received a denial notice, I highly doubt that they're still interested in me.  But I digress....

*DO NOT BE LIKE ME*

Thats the only lesson I want to impart from this post.  No matter how frustrated you get at the selection process, no matter how long its taking you to get there KEEP YOUR COMMENTS AND OPINIONS TO YOURSELF.  Keep your head down and drive on despite adversity.  You'll have much tougher challenges to face in whatever selection course you go through, so holding off on bitching to the internet should be very easy for you.  Thats not just forums.  Facebook has resulted in so much administrative action against guys that its not even funny.  So just dont it.

As a side note, around the same time I found out that the command had seen my post, I was contacted by the senior editor of the Marine Corps times.  Apparently HE had seen the post as well, and thought it was an interesting story and wanted to interview me about it.  In this case, I did the wise thing and kept my fat mouth shut!!

There is a bright side to the story, however.  About 3 weeks ago I finally landed a gig on an ANSF advisor team, which I've been wanting to do ever since I heard that they existed.  I'll be headed over to Afghanistan for my 5th deployment sometime next year.

Once again: *DO NOT BE LIKE ME*


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 20, 2011)

Definitely some sound words of advice.  This is possibly even Sticky material.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Great advice and congrats on the new gig. ;)

Stuck for future reference.


----------



## Brill (Nov 20, 2011)

http://m.wikihow.com/Make-Your-Own-Pseudonym


----------



## Headshot (Nov 20, 2011)

Just as the military by and large doesn't like "outsiders" making snide remarks about a horse they haven't rode, there are groups within the military that don't like it either.  Especially when it takes such heart and sacrifice to make it in an SOF capacity.  Good on you for turning your mistake into a teaching opportunity for others.


----------



## CDG (Nov 20, 2011)

Great advice Deathy.  Just to piggyback on your post, it does not have to be an unprofessional/bitchy post to get you canned from a selection course.  Things like posting training dates and evolutions, pictures, and status updates with too much info can get you into a lot of hot water as well. At best you will be singled out by the cadre for some extra attention, at worst you will be booted from the course for violating OPSEC.  There was more than one guy that got kicked out of BUD/S for these reasons while I was there, and I wasn't there very long.

Congrats on the new gig dude!


----------



## Olias (Nov 20, 2011)

I got a little nervous when they were screening me for my clearance. Not that I had posted anything bad, but you know how it is; you post so much stuff that it makes you think back "did I post anything that would reflect poorly with these people?" But thankfully I am too boring to really post any such things.


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow thanks for the great info


----------



## Headshot (Nov 20, 2011)

A few of my favorite Will Rogers quotes in regard to this sticky. That's all I have to say about that...

“Never miss a good chance to shut up.”

“Lead your life so you wouldn't be ashamed to sell the family parrot to the town gossip. ”

“There are three kinds of men. The ones that learn by readin’. The few who learn by observation.
The rest of them have to pee on the electric fence for themselves.”

“We can't all be heroes because somebody has to sit on the curb and clap as they go by.”

“It takes a lifetime to build a good reputation, but you can lose it in a minute.”


----------



## policemedic (Nov 21, 2011)

Olias said:


> I got a little nervous when they were screening me for my clearance. Not that I had posted anything bad, but you know how it is; you post so much stuff that it makes you think back "did I post anything that would reflect poorly with these people?" But thankfully I am too boring to really post any such things.


So you think. I've seen your MySpace.


----------



## Olias (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh yeah?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy shit, why/how are you still posting here?


----------



## Olias (Nov 21, 2011)

Hint taken. I'll leave you guys be.


----------



## dknob (Nov 21, 2011)

I wanna see this post


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 21, 2011)

I asked pardus to delete it after I found out about that stuff. Not sure if its recoverable. I just checked archive.org and the last archival date was January 9th of this year, so no go on that.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 21, 2011)

I remember it. Suck for you but it is a good lesson for future guys.


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 11, 2011)

dknob said:


> I wanna see this post


 
Oh, I found it:



> Howdy folks. I'm **** and I'm 0 for 2 on MARSOC applications. I thought I'd take a second out of my busy non-SOF life to tell you my story. It's heart-breaking and tragic, but I feel like its a good object lesson for anyone who wants to try to achieve anything forever. Hopefully some of you devil dogs will take my advice and never try improve your standing in anything.
> 
> I began my formative years in the Corps (Its capital-C Corps, you see) like most other privates: young and scared. I went through boot camp, MCT (Marine "Combat" Training) and Intel school and never really tried hard at any of them. I was always middle of the pack, never stood out, never did anything extraordinary. When I got to my first unit, 3rd Light Armored Reconnaissance Battalion, I got the proverbial rear end-kicking and the message that hiding and sliding wasnt going to cut it any more. So lo and behold, I started trying! I went from having a shitty 2nd class PFT to a 1st class in a short time during my first deployment, and realized that the old maxim about being able to do anything you set your mind to was usually right. So I aspired to do more than the usual Intel guy shit. I saw a poster at the chow hall advertising tryouts for the STA platoon at 3/4, and of course not knowing that you couldn't just try out for a STA platoon at another battalion, I showed up for the brief only be apologized to by the Sergeant team chief that they were only taking guys from the battalion. Whoops.
> 
> ...


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 11, 2011)

Guess I am soft, as I didn't see anything too heinous in your post.
Good advice none the less, my wife has terminated more then one Soldiers career over a myspace post.
I waited until I retired to post "hero" shots.  My FB work history is 10-15 years old.  
Do good with you next unit and something may open up for you.


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 12, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Guess I am soft, as I didn't see anything too heinous in your post.


 
x2. 

I think anyone in his shoes would have been that frustrated or have felt the same way. But it still goes to show, you never know who's watching.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 12, 2011)

If I may interject as a stupid civilian.  Perhaps it wasnt so much the content but the simply the fact that he posted on the open internet in the first place? I will go back to civilian corner now.


----------



## CDG (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree with SOWT and JonnyB that there was nothing egregious in your post. But, and I am not trying to snipe at you here, I can also see where the MARSOC people are coming from. I think there is some validity to what Chopstick said about the central issue being that you posted it on an open message board. Also, some of the things you said were not so bad, but given that the typed word does not convey tone, they could easily come across as more serious than you intended. You stated that you hate deploying, the acronym they use for their support guys is "silly", and you added the "Okay dude" at the end of the sentence describing your reaction to the Master Gunnery Sergeant's advice. Now imagine being that Master Guns, for instance, and reading all that. "Did he just refer to me as "dude"?" "This guy hates deploying and he wants to support a SOF unit?" "Who is he to call out acronyms silly? I think they're silly too, but I've earned the right to think that. WTF has he done?"

Again, I want to make it clear that I am not trying to call you out, or talk shit, or anything else like that. Just offering a devil's advocate view I suppose. ;)


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 12, 2011)

CDG: I agree with you mucho. I dont think its so much the content of the post, but rather the flippant manner in which I said everything. Totally unprofessional and dumb. I mean, someone who talks about getting drunk at the bricks because they had a little setback is probably not the type of guy they're looking for. Although to clarify, I did say that I hated deploying and thats why I went to the wing, but in the same sentence I said that I realized I liked deploying again.

And the MGuns I dealt with this time was different than the one I dealt with when I first applied in 2010. I later found out that he was mentioned in that excellent article about the history of Det-One as being part of Det-One, which instantly elevated my respect for him by infinity points.


----------



## dknob (Dec 12, 2011)

Dude are you fn kidding me. Thats it?!!!!?

They have done you injustice my friend!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 1, 2012)

A word to the wise, from a member with the courage to post it. Good on ya Deathy for the insight. I agree with dknob.

Be well Deathy.

RF 1


----------



## Snowman-072 (Feb 4, 2012)

Genuine words of advice to a //admin edit:  banned, attention-whoring troll who likes to pretend he is a//  kid like me. Thank you.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, folks.  I was reminded of this thread recently when I volunteered that I had looked at MARSOC a few times before, and someone had asked me why I hadn't gotten in.  It kinda stings to recount the story over and over, but every time I do it makes me feel a little better about the whole situation.  My team is headed out the door here pretty soon, and Im quite excited to get into the deployment swing of things again and do good work. 
And who knows?  Maybe I'll revisit this issue in one form or another when I get back.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 5, 2012)

Deathy, did you get rejected from MARSOC, did you get A&S order changed, or did you receive any official denial of attending A&S? If not, I would take my happy ass on down there and give the best I could. I am not saying that you may or may not get fucked on this, but I can tell you that I have been told “no” many times, to turn it around to a yes simply by not giving up.

Funny story about posting dumb shit online, I once belonged to one of the best SWAT association in the United States. I posted some bullshit on the association forum about how I didn’t care for the way some of the LEO’s treated MIL guys in different training events (primarily how I felt MIL experience was not respected by the LE community). I ended up losing a lot of (what I thought were) good friends, and was pretty much told to not bother showing up to training events anymore.  Man I felt pretty damn low, my whole plan was to serve in the Army until the war was over and then get into LE and work my way onto a SWAT/HRT team. I mean I was getting free training invites and spending lots of time around the guys I wanted to be a part of. But with one stupid post (and I bet there were probably a few more that pissed a few off) I turned a great thing into one of the more regrettable things I have done in my life. The truth was that I was young and stupid, new to the internet and how things worked, thought that “it’s just the internet” and did not even think anything posted could possibly follow me (I was pretty fucking retarded to think that way). But I have done some growing and learning, and even though I screwed myself on a few things and my immediate plans, I have not given up. It may not be for many  years, but at some point I will become an LEO and at some point I will earn my spot on a team…


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 5, 2012)

Rejected the first time, rejected from attending A&S by the monitor (He sent me the email chain) the second time, and rejected unofficially the third time.  Though, the third time was in absentia and I was never officially told, I havent received any further word since about August or September, so I can rest pretty well assured that its not going anywhere.


----------



## Loki (Oct 26, 2012)

Deathy, I hope they give you a re-look, allow you to submit an application and attend selection again based on your obvious progression and increased maturity level.   We all make mistakes and occasionally insert our foot in mouth.  Regardless, what you do is a priority and honorable. Thank you for your service to our great nation.


----------



## Loki (Nov 4, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Thanks for the kind words, but Im hitting service limitations (long story) and am not allowed to re-enlist. However, I am currently pursuing a shot at the SFQC with 19th group. Myself and at least one other SS member are headed to the A Co, 5/19th SFRE at the end of the month, so Im hoping that all goes well there.


 
Best of luck I'm sure you will do fine and be an invaluable asset.  Regardless of outcome it's the "man in the arena"... Semper Fi!


----------



## brokenjar03 (Sep 8, 2014)

Three years later this post is still full of wisdom. Thank you, Deathy McDeath, for showcasing yourself as an example of what not to do. I'm sure you've helped more guys than you'll ever know.


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 8, 2014)

Deathy, I just read this thread.

The Master Guns  that you spoke with for Det One wasn't JS was it?  You can PM me if you wish.


----------



## AWP (Sep 9, 2014)

One thing to consider, we either have current cadre for various courses* as members or are, at worst, a degree or two away from current cadre. So, post all you want, it's "just the Internet", right?

* - I don't think we have any Coast Guardsmen, so you're in the clear, Coasties. The rest of you? Pays your money and takes your chances...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 9, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> * - I don't think we have any Coast Guardsmen, so you're in the clear, Coasties. The rest of you? Pays your money and takes your chances...



I thought we had a rescue swimmer on staff?


----------



## AWP (Sep 9, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> I thought we had a rescue swimmer on staff?


 
The PJ.

:-"


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 9, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> The PJ.
> 
> :-"



They're not the same thing?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 17, 2016)

Good on you for using your misfortune as a tool to help others that will be going through the process. 

Just remember how small the communities you're trying to get in to are and that we talk to eachother. Keep everything you post online professional. 

If one goal doesnt pan out then chase the next goal, good luck on your deployment and the rest of your career with the Corps


----------



## AWP (May 17, 2016)

Jolly Roger said:


> Good on you for using your misfortune as a tool to help others that will be going through the process.
> 
> Just remember how small the communities you're trying to get in to are and that we talk to eachother. Keep everything you post online professional.
> 
> If one goal doesnt pan out then chase the next goal, good luck on your deployment and the rest of your career with the Corps



The original post was 5 years ago. The OP's since left the Corps and is set to graduate from a "pretty good" university and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2016)

Just a thought from a Brat, maybe it was a combination; the complaining, secondary. I think you may have missed something in there though Sir. The self doubt about yourself, middle of the pack, etc. Maybe true, maybe not, does not matter where you are, you stopped moving forward and became complacent is what your words convey. Just an observation is all.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 30, 2016)

@Phoenix I suggest you stay out of conversations that require actual experience, knowledge and credentials; all of which you are lacking.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 30, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> Just a thought from a Brat, maybe it was a combination; the complaining, secondary. I think you may have missed something in there though Sir. The self doubt about yourself, middle of the pack, etc. Maybe true, maybe not, does not matter where you are, you stopped moving forward and became complacent is what your words convey. Just an observation is all.



Yeah if you could take a big old glass of STFU, that'd be great.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 30, 2016)

@Deathy McDeath congratulations on your academic achievement!


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 3, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> @Deathy McDeath congratulations on your academic achievement!



Seconded.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 3, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> Just a thought from a Brat, maybe it was a combination; the complaining, secondary. I think you may have missed something in there though Sir. The self doubt about yourself, middle of the pack, etc. Maybe true, maybe not, does not matter where you are, you stopped moving forward and became complacent is what your words convey. Just an observation is all.



"..._stopped moving forward and became complacent_."

^That's an interesting comment.

The guy you're talking down to right now (poorly, and unintelligibly) is a combat veteran who received an honorable discharge from the Marine Corps and subsequently attended a literal Ivy League university.  The last time I saw him, he was on a float in the middle of a parade going through downtown New York City.  "Stopped moving forward and became complacent," indeed.  

What military units did you serve in, again? From which Ivy did you graduate?  

You're not one of us.  If you want to stay on this site, you'll stop acting like you are.  A whole lot more humility, and whole lot less chiming in where your input is neither welcome nor helpful, is in order.

"Just an observation is all."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 8, 2016)

Apologies, attention to detail, and basic, U.S.A.F to answer that question, Cousin Trigg, James Knox retired Master Sgt, Biological Father Trigg, Charles E. SPC4 101st AirBorne Assault 327 Vietnam, Grandfather Full bird Army Korea and unsure of rank in WW2, Uncles through shield and storm, Panama, Freedom, and several close family oversees somewhere right now. No disrespect intended, as it looks as if that is how it was taken, just trying to add to the thread "Beware of what you post"


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 8, 2016)

One last thing: I was not speaking of where he is at this time, I have the utmost in respect for ALL honorable veterans. I dropped out; school had nothing else to offer me by 7th grade, 4th grade I was in college classes of; Math, Science, and English. Currently first year Radiology. Online. South University. 
   Rather, I was simply, as I just stated, mentioning an observation he made of himself AT THE TIME frame he stated he made his post, not at present. It takes a lot to keep trying after not making it, and he did. He, and others like him are what makes me keep going full bore, and HE and others like him are what makes me find a path, or make one. I have very very little help getting past my own road block, He, and ones with his drive to succeed are what makes me reach further than my reach limit, and drive harder, pushes well beyond my normal limits. His own criticism of past reflections shows integrity and humility. I am NOT trying to talk down to anyone. Intent was a simple observation, putting myself in his shoes, as to how he felt. I am probably wrong in thinking that, if I would be feeling that way at that time, it may show in my actions, and how would I try to help others so maybe they would not make the same mistake, or at least be able to catch it in time. Contrary to what some may think, I at least appreciate the chance to stop and look back as to how I felt in various situations, and what others may have seen while I felt that way. 
   If I did offend, it was NOT my intent or desire, I only stated an observation from a third person viewpoint. 


CDG said:


> Again, I want to make it clear that I am not trying to call you out, or talk shit, or anything else like that. Just offering a devil's advocate view I suppose.


Same view, and if any offense was taken, I apologize. I have nothing but full on respect for any SOF operator.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> Apologies, attention to detail, and basic, U.S.A.F to answer that question, Cousin Trigg, James Knox retired Master Sgt, Biological Father Trigg, Charles E. SPC4 101st AirBorne Assault 327 Vietnam, Grandfather Full bird Army Korea and unsure of rank in WW2, Uncles through shield and storm, Panama, Freedom, and several close family oversees somewhere right now. No disrespect intended, as it looks as if that is how it was taken, just trying to add to the thread "Beware of what you post"



Mod Hat On: I expect that many of the family members you mentioned above, know the meaning of "Be aware of what you post". You, posting in any Special Operations thread, is way out of your lane.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 8, 2016)

Out of curiosity you say you did USAF basic but no mention of an MOS or whatever the USAF calls AIT.

What kind of discharge did you get? That's likely as big a problem in today's accession environment as your storied criminal history.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 8, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> One last thing: I was not speaking of where he is at this time, I have the utmost in respect for ALL honorable veterans. I dropped out; school had nothing else to offer me by 7th grade, 4th grade I was in college classes of; Math, Science, and English. Currently first year Radiology. Online. South University.
> Rather, I was simply, as I just stated, mentioning an observation he made of himself AT THE TIME frame he stated he made his post, not at present. It takes a lot to keep trying after not making it, and he did. He, and others like him are what makes me keep going full bore, and HE and others like him are what makes me find a path, or make one. I have very very little help getting past my own road block, He, and ones with his drive to succeed are what makes me reach further than my reach limit, and drive harder, pushes well beyond my normal limits. His own criticism of past reflections shows integrity and humility. I am NOT trying to talk down to anyone. Intent was a simple observation, putting myself in his shoes, as to how he felt. I am probably wrong in thinking that, if I would be feeling that way at that time, it may show in my actions, and how would I try to help others so maybe they would not make the same mistake, or at least be able to catch it in time. Contrary to what some may think, I at least appreciate the chance to stop and look back as to how I felt in various situations, and what others may have seen while I felt that way.
> If I did offend, it was NOT my intent or desire, I only stated an observation from a third person viewpoint.
> 
> Same view, and if any offense was taken, I apologize. I have nothing but full on respect for any SOF operator.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 9, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> One last thing: I was not speaking of where he is at this time, I have the utmost in respect for ALL honorable veterans. I dropped out; school had nothing else to offer me by 7th grade, 4th grade I was in college classes of; Math, Science, and English. Currently first year Radiology. Online. South University.
> Rather, I was simply, as I just stated, mentioning an observation he made of himself AT THE TIME frame he stated he made his post, not at present. It takes a lot to keep trying after not making it, and he did. He, and others like him are what makes me keep going full bore, and HE and others like him are what makes me find a path, or make one. I have very very little help getting past my own road block, He, and ones with his drive to succeed are what makes me reach further than my reach limit, and drive harder, pushes well beyond my normal limits. His own criticism of past reflections shows integrity and humility. I am NOT trying to talk down to anyone. Intent was a simple observation, putting myself in his shoes, as to how he felt. I am probably wrong in thinking that, if I would be feeling that way at that time, it may show in my actions, and how would I try to help others so maybe they would not make the same mistake, or at least be able to catch it in time. Contrary to what some may think, I at least appreciate the chance to stop and look back as to how I felt in various situations, and what others may have seen while I felt that way.
> If I did offend, it was NOT my intent or desire, I only stated an observation from a third person viewpoint.
> 
> Same view, and if any offense was taken, I apologize. I have nothing but full on respect for any SOF operator.



Really? Do you have a high school cert? Do tell.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm having, a difficult time, understanding your post; confusing and over punctuated, eyes hurting.

Advice is normally given by someone who has arrived at an advanced position to the person seeking advice in the field being discussed.  In this case, the original poster has far exceeded your own experience in the subject matter, which is none as I understand it, and I would recommend that you disengage with this topic.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 9, 2016)

Teufel said:


> I'm having, a difficult time, understanding your post; confusing and over punctuated, eyes hurting.
> 
> Advice is normally given by someone who has arrived at an advanced position to the person seeking advice in the field being discussed.  In this case, the original poster has far exceeded your own experience in the subject matter, which is none as I understand it, and I would recommend that you disengage with this topic.


----------



## AWP (Sep 9, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> post



Full XP for using Dwayne. Add some points to your People's Elbow perk.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 10, 2016)

Teufel said:


> I'm having, a difficult time, understanding your post; confusing and over punctuated, eyes hurting.
> 
> Advice is normally given by someone who has arrived at an advanced position to the person seeking advice in the field being discussed.  In this case, the original poster has far exceeded your own experience in the subject matter, which is none as I understand it, and I would recommend that you disengage with this topic.



Innovative haiku, sir. Well done.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 10, 2016)

Teufel said:


> *I'm having, a difficult time, understanding your post; confusing and over punctuated, eyes hurting.*


For funsies, everyone read this in Christopher Walken's voice.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 10, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> For funsies, everyone read this in Christopher Walken's voice.



LOL.  I was just typing something similar about this quote:



Teufel said:


> In this case, the original poster has far exceeded your own experience in the subject matter, which is none as I understand it, and I would recommend that you disengage with this topic.



Hell, I've been out of the Corps for 20+ years and I actually found myself sitting up straight and squirming a bit as I read it.  Multiple times.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 10, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> For funsies, everyone read this in Christopher Walken's voice.



It works in Captain Kirk's voice as well.


----------



## sgtcoxjb (Jan 4, 2020)

Really appreciate you sharing, we hear of things like this happening but I have never heard of it directly from the individual. Glad to hear it finally worked out for you though brother.


----------



## AWP (Jan 4, 2020)

sgtcoxjb said:


> Really appreciate you sharing, we hear of things like this happening but I have never heard of it directly from the individual. Glad to hear it finally worked out for you though brother.



The OP landed on his feet in a big way. I'm proud of him and that he's still with us.


----------



## DZ (Jan 5, 2020)

When I arrived at Camp Mackall for SFAS, they brought everyone into a large class room. Cadre proceeded with an in-brief for the course. Anyways at one point during the brief they pulled up a screen capture from facebook. It was a picture of some ones orders to attend SFAS, and has a caption to the effect of "I can't wait to start my journey to become an operator." I'm pretty sure he threw in the hashtag #18flexray as well.

I figured they used this dumb ass kid as an example every class, but then I hear a Cadre yell out "Candidate, if this belongs to you, stand up!" After he stood up in front of everyone, they proceeded to berate him for being a retard.

i can't remember his fate, but I'm sure if he was allowed to continue he wasn't picked up.


----------

